# Monogram CC just arrived



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 8, 2021)

I just received my Monogram CC Traveler kit

It was boxed very nicely:









I then assembled it:







Prior to plugging it into my Mac, I downloaded the Creator App and then plugged it in:







I then opened the Creator App and chose "Universal" as there is no dedicated Logic Pro X profile pre-loaded:









One note on the actual Monogram CC build...in the current configuration, there is a little "pocket" between the left-most unit and middle unit whereby it does not sit flat on the table

With the help of this article, I was able to set up my Monogram CC Traveler how I will typically use it


----------



## BatMeckley (Feb 11, 2021)

My monogram cc came in today (about a month ahead of schedule).

Sits perfectly fine on the desk. No wobble. Doesn’t slide. Faders feel GREAT. So handy having the extra buttons for key commands. I’d been on the fence because of some of the things said on this forum but honestly it’s great. Wish I’d had it earlier.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 11, 2021)

BatMeckley said:


> My monogram cc came in today (about a month ahead of schedule).
> 
> Sits perfectly fine on the desk. No wobble. Doesn’t slide. Faders feel GREAT. So handy having the extra buttons for key commands. I’d been on the fence because of some of the things said on this forum but honestly it’s great. Wish I’d had it earlier.


What configuration did you use?


----------



## holywilly (Feb 11, 2021)

Are the faders 60mm long? And do they have a bit resistant like motorized faders?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 11, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Are the faders 60mm long? And do they have a bit resistant like motorized faders?


Yes, 60mm faders and they do have bit of resistance - they do not slip under your fingers, you have to apply some pressure


----------



## BatMeckley (Feb 11, 2021)

I got the traveler as well. 


ChromeCrescendo said:


> What configuration did you use?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 11, 2021)

BatMeckley said:


> I got the traveler as well.


Yes, but how did you organize the modules (physically)


----------



## BatMeckley (Feb 11, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Yes, but how did you organize the modules (physically)


----------



## BassClef (Feb 11, 2021)

...looking forward to your reviews and how well those sliders work compared to what you have been using. Also... how would utilize the orbiter module in a DAW?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 11, 2021)

@BatMeckley Ahhhh I just switched mine to that configuration after seeing yours and the "bubble" between modules disappeared!!!!



BassClef said:


> ...looking forward to your reviews and how well those sliders work compared to what you have been using. Also... how would utilize the orbiter module in a DAW?


Ohhh I do not have the orbiter - that is not standard with the Traveler kit


----------



## BatMeckley (Feb 11, 2021)

If I’m being honest my dumb self didn’t realize the power connector was on only one side, so at the time that was the only configuration I could find to get them all to light up 😂.
Guess I got lucky. (The ergonomics also really work out)


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 11, 2021)

BatMeckley said:


> If I’m being honest my dumb self didn’t realize the power connector was on only one side, so at the time that was the only configuration I could find to get them all to light up 😂.
> Guess I got lucky. (The ergonomics also really work out)


I'm just happy there is no bounce in the setup anymore 
Although Monogram is sending me some sort of 3M tape that is supposed to fix the bounce


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 15, 2021)

Are you able to change the fader caps out on the faders? Heard they were stiff and the default caps make it much harder to use for CC control then (SL Mixface also has this issue).


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 16, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Are you able to change the fader caps out on the faders? Heard they were stiff and the default caps make it much harder to use for CC control then (SL Mixface also has this issue).


Yes - you can just pull the fader caps off. I don't find them stiff at all though or hard to use - they have just the right amount of resistance for me.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 16, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Are you able to change the fader caps out on the faders? Heard they were stiff and the default caps make it much harder to use for CC control then (SL Mixface also has this issue).





Virtuoso said:


> Yes - you can just pull the fader caps off. I don't find them stiff at all though or hard to use - they have just the right amount of resistance for me.


The faders and caps feel perfectly fine for me as well


----------



## David Kudell (Feb 16, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> Yes - you can just pull the fader caps off. I don't find them stiff at all though or hard to use - they have just the right amount of resistance for me.


So you think some faders like these would go on instead? I like to use 1 finger instead of pinch type faders it has currently.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 16, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> So you think some faders like these would go on instead? I like to use 1 finger instead of pinch type faders it has currently.



The link doesn't work


----------



## David Kudell (Feb 16, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> The link doesn't work


sorry it’s working here, can you search Amazon for

uxcell Plastic Straight Slide Potentiometer Flat Push Knob Insert Shaft 4x1mm Gray 10pcs​


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 16, 2021)

I expect that would work - they look about 4mm. It's probably a standard size.


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 16, 2021)

Although, now I think about it, you may not get the full reach if the fader extends beyond the curved lip at the ends of the channels...


----------



## David Kudell (Feb 16, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> Although, now I think about it, you may not get the full reach if the fader extends beyond the curved lip at the ends of the channels...


Hmm, yeah it looks like it would be close. That fader is 24mm, so you’d need around 12mm of clearance from the middle of that 4mm metal part. If you have a ruler lying around would be amazing if you could check it! 😄


----------



## BatMeckley (Feb 16, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Hmm, yeah it looks like it would be close. That fader is 24mm, so you’d need around 12mm of clearance from the middle of that 4mm metal part. If you have a ruler lying around would be amazing if you could check it! 😄


For whatever it’s worth I’ve had absolutely no problem moving the faders with one finger so far.


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 16, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Hmm, yeah it looks like it would be close. That fader is 24mm, so you’d need around 12mm of clearance from the middle of that 4mm metal part. If you have a ruler lying around would be amazing if you could check it! 😄


I make it 11mm from the edge of the curved bit to the middle of the stalk, so it's close but probably ok. I'm going to order some anyway because I'm kind of curious myself! I'll let you know. 

Edit: Ordered - will arrive Monday.


----------



## David Kudell (Feb 16, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> I make it 11mm from the edge of the curved bit to the middle of the stalk, so it's close but probably ok. I'm going to order some anyway because I'm kind of curious myself! I'll let you know.


You rock!!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 16, 2021)

Is anybody 'travelling' with their Traveler kit yet?
Ironically, the box is rather large and not what I'd call "travel-friendly". Would be cool to see some sort of go-bag designed for the kit.


----------



## BatMeckley (Feb 16, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Is anybody 'travelling' with their Traveler kit yet?
> Ironically, the box is rather large and not what I'd call "travel-friendly". Would be cool to see some sort of go-bag designed for the kit.


This x 100


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 21, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> So you think some faders like these would go on instead? I like to use 1 finger instead of pinch type faders it has currently.



I just got the delivery. They do indeed fit very well and are solid, although they sit quite high (I should have realized that, but it does makes the clearance around the curved lip a non-issue!)

They feel quite good actually! 






But the comment from @BatMeckley is absolutely true - there is no issue using the standard faders with your finger tips. The resistance is spot on and you don't need to pinch them at all.



BatMeckley said:


> For whatever it’s worth I’ve had absolutely no problem moving the faders with one finger so far.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 21, 2021)

So for owners of this, what are the main benefits given the high price point (over something like Nakedboards or the Nanokontrol2 or the Mixface)? I have the Mixface but don't use it (faders are too stiff). Nakedboard MC-8 is my go to because of the longer fader throw, perfect resistance, and I did end up using more than 3 faders for certain instruments.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 21, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> So for owners of this, what are the main benefits given the high price point (over something like Nakedboards or the Nanokontrol2 or the Mixface)? I have the Mixface but don't use it (faders are too stiff). Nakedboard MC-8 is my go to because of the longer fader throw, perfect resistance, and I did end up using more than 3 faders for certain instruments.


I liked the simplicity of it
Plus, it looks really cool with the LED's


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 21, 2021)

Useful if, like me, you flip between multiple apps like Logic, Cubase, Audition, RX8, Premiere, After Effects, Photoshop, Final Cut, Motion - each of which can have its own set of profiles which will autoswitch along with the app.

Maybe you can do that with the others you mentioned? I haven't used those. I bought this one because it was the successor to the cool-looking Palette Gear stuff that I'd had on my wishlist for a long time.


----------



## BatMeckley (Feb 21, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> So for owners of this, what are the main benefits given the high price point (over something like Nakedboards or the Nanokontrol2 or the Mixface)? I have the Mixface but don't use it (faders are too stiff). Nakedboard MC-8 is my go to because of the longer fader throw, perfect resistance, and I did end up using more than 3 faders for certain instruments.


I found that it was just a much more elegant solution, and I use the buttons and knobs far more than I thought I would. Honestly when you figure how much it gets used throughout the day, it’s probably far and away the least “cost per use” item I have in my studio outside of my speakers.
And the ability to easily program otherwise awkward two handed pro tools shortcuts in to one button or knob has already saved me HOURS of time on this project. Plus it looks bitchin on the desk.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 21, 2021)

BatMeckley said:


> I found that it was just a much more elegant solution, and I use the buttons and knobs far more than I thought I would. Honestly when you figure how much it gets used throughout the day, it’s probably far and away the least “cost per use” item I have in my studio outside of my speakers.
> And the ability to easily program otherwise awkward two handed pro tools shortcuts in to one button or knob has already saved me HOURS of time on this project. Plus it looks bitchin on the desk.


Did you set up an empty profile with all LED's turned off? I did as I did not want them to be on all day


----------



## BatMeckley (Feb 21, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Did you set up an empty profile with all LED's turned off? I did as I did not want them to be on all day


Well shoot. 
nope!
You are a wiser person than I.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 21, 2021)

BatMeckley said:


> Well shoot.
> nope!
> You are a wiser person than I.


Let's not go overboard now lol


----------



## PaulieDC (May 13, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> So for owners of this, what are the main benefits given the high price point (over something like Nakedboards or the Nanokontrol2 or the Mixface)? I have the Mixface but don't use it (faders are too stiff). Nakedboard MC-8 is my go to because of the longer fader throw, perfect resistance, and I did end up using more than 3 faders for certain instruments.


I'm thinking of going for this because I just need CC11, 1 and 21 for playing. The MixFace handles SpitFire mic levels and keyswitches and main volume (CC7) and Transport. I want to use the FaderPort 8 but MIDI Learn is a fuss and a HUGE footprint for 3 faders, plus no transport in MIDI CC mode. I'm thinking Monogram Traveler on my SL88 for the big 3, and the MixFace up on the desk for all other stuff. That's ironic, eh?

ANYWAY, the icing on the cake is the Photoshop work I do. Yay Monogram for that!


----------



## emilio_n (May 14, 2021)

I am between Faderport and this but I think I will finally buy Faderport and have some extra functionality.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 14, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> I am between Faderport and this but I think I will finally buy Faderport and have some extra functionality.


If PreSonus would update the firmware to change CC values on the faders and controls and make transport still work, it would be best in class. We've posted several requests on their site, we'll see! I'm not getting rid of mine and it's still great for mixing.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 14, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> I'm thinking of going for this because I just need CC11, 1 and 21 for playing. The MixFace handles SpitFire mic levels and keyswitches and main volume (CC7) and Transport. I want to use the FaderPort 8 but MIDI Learn is a fuss and a HUGE footprint for 3 faders, plus no transport in MIDI CC mode. I'm thinking Monogram Traveler on my SL88 for the big 3, and the MixFace up on the desk for all other stuff. That's ironic, eh?
> 
> ANYWAY, the icing on the cake is the Photoshop work I do. Yay Monogram for that!


How are you planning on using it in Photoshop? I feel these things are sometimes more trouble than they are worth compared to key commands. The other thing I don’t like about the Monogram design for CC control is they use pinch-style fader caps instead of console fader caps, which are easier to use with multiple simultaneous fingers.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 16, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How are you planning on using it in Photoshop? I feel these things are sometimes more trouble than they are worth compared to key commands. The other thing I don’t like about the Monogram design for CC control is they use pinch-style fader caps instead of console fader caps, which are easier to use with multiple simultaneous fingers.


I process all RAW files with Adobe Camera RAW and having to manipulate the sliders for Exposure, Contrast, Shadows, Black, White and Dehaze would be SO much easier with the two pads of three knobs. I hit those adjustments on every image and I and DONE with missing the slider block with the mouse, which I usually grab then immediately look at the image waiting to see a change, only to find out I'm scrubbing on nothing. The three sliders would control Temp, Tint and something else like Sharpening. Then I'd love the big knob to adjust optical distortion. I shoot a lot of real estate images at 16mm on a full frame and the barrel distortion up close (like shooting the bathroom) is huge. Oh, the two switches, perfect to launch Unsharp Mask and the Macro I have to fire up Nik Efex (now owned by DX0). In FACT, I'm going to use funds for my side photography business to buy it. Then it'll happen to be there for MIDI work. I paid the 7 grand to build my tower PC out of my pocket and I use it to process business photos so it's a wash. Ba Da Bing, there you go. Oooo, thank you for asking that question, it made me think HOW and now I really want that solution! 

I'll probably keep using the FaderPort 8 for CC1, 11 and 21 (Spitfire Vibrato) because the 100mm faders are so nice... just wish I could change CC numbers. I heard there's a remapping doojiggy in Cubase, maybe I can "reprogram" CC numbers that way. Need to research that.


----------



## Delboy (Oct 2, 2021)

Is the Orbitor worth getting as well as the traveller .. or not bother
Seems Spitfire use one in theri vids but at $149 extra plus VAT etc etc does it make it worth the purchase


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 9, 2021)

I caved and bought this during the free slider sale - just received it. Overall, the build quality has impressed me - and most importantly for me, the slider length is longer than I thought. It is the same length as the NakedBoard MC-8 that I have (so, longer than the Nanokontrol2 thankfully). The resistance on the sliders is very good and very conducive to MIDI expression control. I will likely switch out the fader caps though.

I have the orbiter - trying to figure out the best application of it. So far I have it set to Transport 1+/- Bar in Cubase to quickly seek through the track. Another option would be vertical zoom.

It won't replace Metagrid totally, but I can have it do some similar stuff (like using the buttons to change between some articulations - though you're limited to how many button modules you have. Wish there was a way to use two to endlessly go up and down the keyboard, similar to the next / previous profile functionality).

My module screen doesn't turn off after 20 seconds, so I've emailed them about that to see what's up (despite the latest firmware which was supposed to address that). Let's see how good their tech support is.

For pure DAW use, I'm not sure it is worth more to me than the MC-8, but the real value of this lies in the multi-program support and customization (a setup for Logic, Cubase, Photoshop, Lightroom, etc).


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 9, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Are you able to change the fader caps out on the faders? Heard they were stiff and the default caps make it much harder to use for CC control then (SL Mixface also has this issue).


Reply to older question but I just got the Studio Kit with free fader module today, still in setup mode, but the Monogram faders are SOOOO NICE vs the MixFace. MixFace are shorter, need the caps replaced and feel a little gritty. Monogram's are smooth, the perfect slight resistance and 60mm travel. Oddly enough I'm using the faders for CTA mic settings since I move those a lot. I have a Sparrow 100mm 3-fader unit for expression. I really like 100mm, but if all I had was the Monogram 60's, I'd be perfectly fine. The main module and the faders will definitely be my laptop kit if I travel. Honestly, if Christian Henson is happy with them in this great new redesign, most anybody should be, lol.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 9, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I caved and bought this during the free slider sale - just received it. Overall, the build quality has impressed me - and most importantly for me, the slider length is longer than I thought. It is the same length as the NakedBoard MC-8 that I have (so, longer than the Nanokontrol2 thankfully). The resistance on the sliders is very good and very conducive to MIDI expression control. I will likely switch out the fader caps though.
> 
> I have the orbiter - trying to figure out the best application of it. So far I have it set to Transport 1+/- Bar in Cubase to quickly seek through the track. Another option would be vertical zoom.


Whoops! I should have waited the read the end before posting the last reply, lol. Got mine today, same set, as well. Faders are really nice, I agree.

I'm using the StreamDeck for all Cubase functions (Transport, track zoom, GoTo Locators, etc), and the Monogram for Library and track control. I want to see if I can use the big Orbiter to move the playhead back and forth when trying to zero it in.

While waiting for the shipment from Hong Kong, I brainstormed on control assignment. I'm starting with this... it may change, maybe, but hopefully it'll spark an idea for someone planning out their world:


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 9, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Reply to older question but I just got the Studio Kit with free fader module today, still in setup mode, but the Monogram faders are SOOOO NICE vs the MixFace. MixFace are shorter, need the caps replaced and feel a little gritty. Monogram's are smooth, the perfect slight resistance and 60mm travel. Oddly enough I'm using the faders for CTO mic settings since I move those a lot. I have a Sparrow 100mm 3-fader unit for expression. I really like 100mm, but if all I had was the Monogram 60's, I'd be perfectly fine. The main module and the faders will definitely be my laptop kit if I travel. Honestly, if Christian Henson is happy with them in this great new redesign, most anybody should be, lol.


I agree that the Mixface faders have much too much resistance for instrument expression IMO - that's why I preferred the Nakedboards MC-8. The Monogram CC faders are excellent in that respect.

The orbiter's outer ring is pretty nice to use, very smooth. I think the inner ring is a little fiddly though, so TBD if I assign it to anything or leave it unassigned.

They did also just release a new software and firmware update on November 3rd, so it is nice to see they are continuing to work on things and refining the product.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 9, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I agree that the Mixface faders have much too much resistance for instrument expression IMO - that's why I preferred the Nakedboards MC-8. The Monogram CC faders are excellent in that respect.
> 
> The orbiter's outer ring is pretty nice to use, very smooth. I think the inner ring is a little fiddly though, so TBD if I assign it to anything or leave it unassigned.
> 
> They did also just release a new software and firmware update on November 3rd, so it is nice to see they are continuing to work on things and refining the product.


I did do that firmware upgrade a little while ago. It failed the first time, but I was plugged into a USB hub. Once I moved the main module to a real USB port, it completed fine. About to start assigning stuff as soon as I send this, we'll see what happens!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 15, 2021)

After using this for about a week so far, I think this is VERY good (which I am surprised about because I was a doubter). Works remarkably well, amazing to have custom profiles quickly available, hardware feels quite well made (outside of a little light bleed). If you do more than music on your computer or use multiple DAWs, I would highly recommend this.


----------



## Cat (Dec 7, 2021)

I have also got the Traveler Console - it is great.
The faders have a very smooth operation, very good for controlling CC's.

However, I find the caps to be a bit too slippery, I am thinking of putting something abrasive on top of them, not sure what yet. Any suggestions?

I am not going the Amazon caps route as I dislike the way they fit (stand too high).


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 7, 2021)

Cat said:


> I have also got the Traveler Console - it is great.
> The faders have a very smooth operation, very good for controlling CC's.
> 
> However, I find the caps to be a bit too slippery, I am thinking of putting something abrasive on top of them, not sure what yet. Any suggestions?
> ...


I used replacement caps from Amazon on the SL Mixface. You can find decent ones but yes their fader caps will generally sit high. Might have to look at replacement caps for a particular interface you already like but TBD if their fader hardware is the same dimension as Monogram. Or maybe some grippy rubber you can stick on the top of these. I don’t find them slippery though in relation to the resistance of the movement.


----------



## Vresio (Oct 3, 2022)

I also have the traveler console and I can say after a few months that it's a game changer if you want to control synths parameters or orchestration with a perfect size and also is well built (I normally use it with Logic Pro, Photoshop and Premiere. I watched a video in YouTube by CEO of Spitfire Audio and he was using it and talking really good about it so decided to give it a try. It is not cheap but is definitely worth it.
*Here I share a discount of 40$:









Get $40 Off Monogram Creative Console


Monogram has been a gamechanger for my creative workflow. Get $40 off your first purchase with the link below!



monogram.refr.cc




*


----------



## Delboy (Oct 4, 2022)

My son loves his set for Xmas last but he now wants a couple of extra bits and we are waiting for their next larger-scale sale as the constant 15% off doesn't even get rid of the high postage costs especially when the units are not cheap when bought separately and then we have to factor in the import costs from the Post Office which are unknown until it actually arrives (another 20-30%). 
I think they had a 30% off once or maybe it was 25% and that helps big time ... now the trouble is the dwindling UK£ and not a good time to invest in USD products nor Euro I guess .. we seem to be floating away and will soon be forgotten.


----------



## Bear Market (Oct 26, 2022)

Two questions for anyone who regularly uses the slider module:

- Is it possible to change the fader caps on the slider module?
- Is the slider module bankable (i.e. can you switch banks using the core module)?


----------

